# Eclipse Version umstellen



## Gast2 (22. Jul 2008)

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit mein eclipse von 3.3 auf 3.2 einzustellen?


----------



## Wildcard (22. Jul 2008)

Was heißt einzustellen?  ???:L


----------



## Gast2 (22. Jul 2008)

ja ich wusste nimmer wie es heißt ich meinte die target platform nach langem suchen hab ich es endlich gefunden


----------

